# Hairy chest: a turn on or turn off?



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to shave the hair off my chest, but these days I feel kind of sexy with it. So what do you women think? Like a little fur or smooth to the touch?


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm gay and I'd say it's a turn on for me. The more hair the better...everywhere!


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

I love hairy guys~! xD

Exhibit A: Eli Roth

Me Gusta.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer my women hairless.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It would be a turn on if they had some muscle to go along with it, but skinny and hairy? It isn't all that great


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer men with lots of hair on their heads....not anywhere else.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I get one or two little hairs on my chest lol

I just pull em out


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

A little hair is okay, but too much would be a turn off for me.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I like some hair. If he doesn't have any thats fine too. I'm not too picky, just as long as he steers clear of baby oil and body glitter....


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like whatever makes my SO comfortable and happy.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of lots of hair. :no


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

A hairy chest.. Turn Off


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm attracted to anything from no hair to really hairy, but hairy chests win in terms of snuggling.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No hair or some hair is fine but super hairy is gross. Definitely no hair on the back, shoulders, neck.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

A bit of chest hair is fine, provided you're not a twig, but back hair is gross, on all shapes and sizes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Layla:1059768445 said:


> A little hair is okay, but too much would be a turn off for me.


^
This, a little bit of hair is okay (I like it) but too much is a turn off for me.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems most women like moderately hairy to smooth guys with long/emo/styled hair. 

I'm hairy all over a shaved head. FML.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

To be honest.. I really dont like hair. I make my guy shave or I wont do certain things.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends on what its attached to!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I like both no hair and hair. But you should post a pic.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

yes post pics ! good idea
I like hairy chests , a guy with a hairy chest may look better with than if shaved waxed or whatever .it can make them appear more muscular ,if its alot of hair. not if only a little hair cause a little bit of chest hair tends to hang around nipple area , not cute. I dont like chest hair that is too course . Smooth is better than sparse hair .


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> I like whatever makes my SO comfortable and happy.





Fruitcake said:


> I'm attracted to anything from no hair to really hairy, but hairy chests win in terms of snuggling.





PiscesVixen said:


> I like some chest hair  I realized this when I was talking to this guy at a concert and he didn't button his shirt all the way and I was sort of eying it while talking to him LOL
> 
> But I'm not picky about it...I mean if the guy can't grow any :b


:clap

Having to shave my chest and stomach would be the most annoying thing ever and I'm not even baboon hairy like some guys. Though I'll probably start getting my back waxed or something because apparently 90% of girls think its the grossest thing ever.

I really don't know how girls can stand the upkeep of keeping their legs shaved.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer men in their natural state. Hair on the chest reminds me that I'm with a dude, which is a good thing.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a huge turn on! 
It looks sexy and masculine.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't mind it as long as it's not gorilla-esque. I like hairy tummies. Manly, rawr.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Turn on


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I barely have hair on my chest,i don't shave,just not that hairy.
But i do like a nice female bush now and then.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

offbyone said:


> :clap
> 
> Having to shave my chest and stomach would be the most annoying thing ever and I'm not even baboon hairy like some guys. Though I'll probably start getting my back waxed or something because apparently 90% of girls think its the grossest thing ever.
> 
> I really don't know how girls can stand the upkeep of keeping their legs shaved.


Is the hair on the upper back or lower back? On the lower back is not so bad and pretty common. I only shave my legs once or twice a week so it's not a big deal.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

eww I hate hairy men ಠ_ಠ

the less hair the better! (except for the head)


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

It's a turn off when men shave their body hair. Not having it is okay, but shaving pubes especially.. Whenever I see those totally waxed dudes, I just think of children. No thanks! I loves me hairy men.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

hyejan said:


> n omg that line of hair down the stomach...


The happy trail! :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have more hair growing on my chest than on my head, heh.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If it's like a carpet then it's a turnoff. 

But it's the personality that matters most to me! :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i personally don't see why back hair (or any hair) is such a turn-off. my partner has it and i hardly notice it is there. i like his chest hair, it is nice to run my fingers through.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> To be honest.. I really dont like hair. I make my guy shave or* I wont do certain things*.


i'm 12 and wat is this?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dystopia said:


> i'm 12 and wat is this?


I think that means she wont be making any sandwiches for him.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

huh said:


> I think that means she wont be making any sandwiches for him.


Lmao! :teeth

Yeah let's go with that.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like men who are really hairy. A little bit of hair is ok though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Personally, i only have sparse hair on chest its neither one thing or the other, so I just shave it off.

I hate the hair that grows immediately around each nipple though, it makes the nipples look too big, and this creates the illusion of having a smaller chest.
So it looks better to get rid of the hair there as well.

I also hate the little patch of hair I ( and other guys probably ) get at the lower back just above your butt, so I shave that off as well., just looks much cleaner.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I think its effing digusting with all those pubs flying around. :afr
Not having any of that, shaving for the win.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a turn off for me. But, like, I'm just really weird about hair on a guy in general lol. I'm not even a fan of hair on their legs  
I don't ask my bf to shave his legs though lol


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Hairy!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I prefer women's chest to be hairless :teeth


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

turn off imo. unless its not alot and the guy is hot


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Off. Not a fan of hair anywhere other than the head, but I can deal with a little if I must.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nada said:


> I prefer women's chest to be hairless :teeth


i guess you won't date me then.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Heh I don't have any chest hair naturally 

Also I prefer my women without chest hair.

Actually I wouldn't even mind... is that weird?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually the thought of that is turning me on now.....

:?


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^it's not weird at all. Women have hair on their chests to, it's mother nature. I don't shave my chest, but I do shave my stomach.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Koolio said:


> ^^^it's not weird at all. Women have hair on their chests to, it's mother nature. I don't shave my chest, but I do shave my stomach.


Women shoulden't have to shave anything to be considered beautiful :yes


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

It better be a turn on for the ladies that's how my dad got me to eat my green beans as a kid. " Eat those, they will put hair on your chest!"


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Well... hairless is probably the best for me. My boyfriend never actually grows hair on his chest, which is awesome and the way I'd prefer it to stay xD. More cuddly that way too <3 if I wanted something actually furry I'd cuddle my cat or teddy anyway.


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

It really depends on what kind of body.. But damn... sometimes it's so attractive!!  rawwrr.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me! The older the guy is, the more it is there.
Um, mine is part of my millenniummanliness, thank you. I could trim, but shaving outright is weird looking unless I lose the Paxil fat.

The back hair can go permanently, but the chest hair I would like to remain optional :wink.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hair, no hair, I don't care. Although having a full "head" of hair on your chest would be a lil strange.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Depends on what its attached to!


^This.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I like a bit of hair on a guy :hide


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

67budp said:


> I used to shave the hair off my chest, but these days I feel kind of sexy with it. So what do you women think? Like a little fur or smooth to the touch?


eww a lot of hair turns me off :no


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Women shoulden't have to shave anything to be considered beautiful :yes


Awww! ..*Tosses razor and lets mustache grow out*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My naturally pale and beard-burn sensitive skin is in direct conflict with my desire to be carried off into the wilderness by a hairy yeti man.

Oh, the dilemmas I face.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a bit of hair on my chest...iam ok with that....real men have chesr hair...lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Siringo said:


> It's a turn off when men shave their body hair. Not having it is okay, but shaving pubes especially.. Whenever I see those totally waxed dudes, I just think of children. No thanks! I loves me hairy men.


one of my old professors called em "hairless rats" :lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I find hairy chest a complete turn off. I would like to lay my head on a guy's chest without any hair getting in the way.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

i like a man whos comfortable and natural..so leave the hair


----------

